# Lifestyle--> Acceptable spanglishization?



## guinness

I'm working on a website, and I want to use the word "Lifestyle" in spanish context. I know I could translate it to "estilo de vida" but this is quite as succint, and it also doesn't quite carry the same connotation. What do people think? Is it a commonly enough understood english word to use among a spanish population?

It would be two headers that look like this:

Tu Lifestyle
Su Lifestyle

It's for a dating website that will be in spanish and english.

Thanks.

-rob


----------



## alc112

I think It's not acceptable


----------



## beatrizg

Entre "estilo de vida" y "lifestyle" yo prefiero "estilo de vida".  

Aunque es posible que alguien sugiera una tercera opcion.


----------



## Faith

I think you should translate it because there may be a lot of people who don't speak English and may not understand it. If you don't like "estilo de vida" you can also say "ritmo de vida" but it depends on the context, because it has other connotations


----------



## Whisky con ron

Yo coincido con que se debería traducir.


----------



## lizy

I wouldn't say "lifestyle" either. I think "estilo de vida" is a better choice.


----------



## garryknight

The lifestyle section in the magazine El País Semanal is called "Estilo de vida". Whether that's an argument for or against, I'll leave up to you.


----------



## guinness

OK. Thanks everyone for their opinions. I'll go ahead and translate it. Thanks!

-rob


----------



## Like an Angel

Hi Rob!

Advice: translate it into "Estilo/ritmo de vida"

Anyhow, there are a lot of places and people that enjoy talking as you said, for us, the ones that respect each language if we have a word for each word why don't use it? In Argentina it seems to be _cool_ saying "esta noche tengo una party" instead of "esta noche tengo una fiesta", I have although heard "datear" for "having a date" es decir "tener una cita" it could be, but if we have 200.000 words why don't we use them?... is your choice Rob, some people would consider a cool way to speak, maybe no for the most of people in these forums.-

Cheers!!


----------



## Philippa

alc112 said:
			
		

> I think It's not acceptable





			
				beatrizg said:
			
		

> Entre "estilo de vida" y "lifestyle" yo prefiero "estilo de vida".





			
				Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Yo coincido con que se debería traducir.





			
				lizy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say "lifestyle" either. I think "estilo de vida" is a better choice.



Please, please would you guys say *why* you don't think it's acceptable? *Why* you'd prefer to translate it? Espanglish es mi tema elegido para mi examen oral  Me encantaría oír vuestras opiniones......
(en castellano, por favor - sorry Rob - I know you started this thread in English)
Gracias
Philippa


----------



## beatrizg

There is a word with the same meaning in Spanish, Philippa.  The only thing that would be added if you use "Lifestyle", is the idea that it sounds "better", "more elegant", etc. if you use the English word. And this could be seen as pretentious.


----------



## lizy

Philippa said:
			
		

> Please, please would you guys say *why* you don't think it's acceptable? *Why* you'd prefer to translate it? Espanglish es mi tema elegido para mi examen oral  Me encantaría oír vuestras opiniones......
> (en castellano, por favor - sorry Rob - I know you started this thread in English)
> Gracias
> Philippa


 
A mí personalmente me parece absurdo utilizar una palabra inglesa que no es de uso frecuente en español (no es como chip, corner o ketchup) cuando hay una expresión absolutamente equivalente que todos los hispanohablentes entienden y conocen.
Sería incluso contraproducente utilizar una palabra de otro idioma que podría confundir a quienes no la conozcan.
Además, no se da el caso de tener que encontrar una traducción para un término técnico en un campo donde los avances se producen a un ritmo vertiginoso y no hay tiempo de encontrar y fijar una traducción española para ellos.
Saludos desde Madrid.


----------



## Leopold

Por que "lifestyle" es ininteligible para un monolingüe común. Y porque el equivalente español es "estilo de vida". ¿Por qué crees que debería aceptarse Philippa?

Leo


----------



## guinness

Philippa said:
			
		

> Please, please would you guys say *why* you don't think it's acceptable? *Why* you'd prefer to translate it? Espanglish es mi tema elegido para mi examen oral  Me encantaría oír vuestras opiniones......
> (en castellano, por favor - sorry Rob - I know you started this thread in English)
> Gracias
> Philippa



esta bien en castellano...tengo que practicar tambien...


----------



## guinness

estoy de acuerdo con la majoria que dicen que es mejor usar el español cuando hay un frase disponible. pero tambien, me interesa la mezcla de idiomas. a mi, me gusta "spanglish". es una forma de ser mas unidas. yo vivo en los estados unidos, y recien vemos mas publicidad en español. o por ejemplo, hay publicidad en ingles, pero con una cancion en español. a mi,  eso es muy lindo, porque me gusta mucho la latinizacion de los estados unidos.

pero tambien, me da cuenta cuando viajo en latinamerica, que hay un monton de ingles en publicidad cuando no es necesario. creo que es un aspeto de que es modo ahora. pero tambien, tienen que entender que eso, la mezcla de idiomas, es un proceso que empezó antiguamente, y va a seguir hasta tenemos una idioma solo. hay un monton de palabras que español tomó de arabe en la epocha de los moros. igual, ingles tiene mucho de latin, frances, etc. aleman tiene mucho de frances. etc, etc. 

esas cosas que vemos en las idiomas antiguas, tambien estamos viendo ahora con la proliferación de ingles alnivel mundial, y tambien en la latinisacion de los estados unidos, osea la re-latinisacion de ingles.

y no es una cosa mala. es un verdad bueno de la interacion de culturas. eso es mi opinion

al caso de mi pagina web, voy a usar "estilo de vida" porque es verdad que muchos de nuestros usuarios no saben nada de ingles.

pero me alegre que esa pregunta empezó un discurso interesante...


----------



## Philippa

Leopold said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué crees que debería aceptarse Philippa?
> Leo


Hola Leo,

Porque no hay una traducción exacta. Mira el significado en WR:
lifestyle nombre estilo de vida: he has a very affluent lifestyle, tiene un tren de vida muy alto.
Cuando busqué 'estilo' y 'vida' en WR y RAE la frase no se mencionó, quizá no sea tan común. Sólo 'tren de vida' que nadie ha sugerido hasta ahora está allí en castellano --> inglés.

Porque es para un Web en los EEUU donde se aceptan muchas palabras inglesas.

Porque la página va a escribirse en los 2 idiomas de todas modas, así que no importa tanto si hay varias cosas en el mismo lenguaje y sería más sencillo para Rob.

Porque así tal vez el espanglish/el castellano adquirirá una nueva palabra.

¿Qué opinas tú, Leo y qué opináis los otros?  
Philippa


----------



## lizy

Philippa said:
			
		

> Cuando busqué 'estilo' y 'vida' en WR y RAE la frase no se mencionó, quizá no sea tan común. Sólo 'tren de vida' que nadie ha sugerido hasta ahora está allí en castellano --> inglés.


 
En mi opinión, "tren de vida" equivale más bien a "nivel de vida". Para mí, ambas expresiones tienen un matiz claramente económico. "Tren de vida" se usa exclusivamente para la gente que tiene mucho dinero y cena en restaurantes caros, conduce coches caros, lleva ropa cara, etc. Sin embargo, el nivel de vida puede ser bueno o malo.
Sin embargo, estilo de vida alude a otro tipo de cosas: si eres un adicto al trabajo o si vas al campo los fines de semana, si sales habitualmente de copas, si vas al cine con frecuencia o si quedas a jugar a las cartas con tus amigos. 
¿Tenéis los demás la misma percepción?


----------



## beatrizg

lizy said:
			
		

> En mi opini?n, "tren de vida" equivale m?s bien a "nivel de vida". Para m?, ambas expresiones tienen un matiz claramente econ?mico. "Tren de vida" se usa exclusivamente para la gente que tiene mucho dinero y cena en restaurantes caros, conduce coches caros, lleva ropa cara, etc. Sin embargo, el nivel de vida puede ser bueno o malo.
> Sin embargo, estilo de vida alude a otro tipo de cosas: si eres un adicto al trabajo o si vas al campo los fines de semana, si sales habitualmente de copas, si vas al cine con frecuencia o si quedas a jugar a las cartas con tus amigos.
> ?Tenéis los dem?s la misma percepci?n?



Estoy de acuerdo, lizy. Muy buena tu explicacion.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Creo que acá no se está hablando de una mezcla de idiomas como es el spanglish, ¿no? digo... con respecto a esa página de Internet...¿Va escrita en spanglish? Porque si fuera así podría ser aceptable que mezclen al tuntún los dos idiomas.
Para mí aquí cabe usar "estilo de vida", como ya muy bien lo explicaron otros foreros.
Otra cosa es cuando una palabra en inglés no tiene una traducción exacta al castellano, pero este no es el caso que aquí se está discutiendo.
Saludos.


----------



## alc112

Philippa said:
			
		

> Please, please would you guys say *why* you don't think it's acceptable? *Why* you'd prefer to translate it? Espanglish es mi tema elegido para mi examen oral  Me encantaría oír vuestras opiniones......
> (en castellano, por favor - sorry Rob - I know you started this thread in English)
> Gracias
> Philippa


 
POrque mucha gente solamente sabe un idioma y además éstos al ver esa palabra pensarían que se trata de un enlace en inglés nomás y no entrarían. Además, para saber el significado tendrían que buscarlo en algún diccionario y por ahi da flojera hacerlo en especial si no te gusta el inglés en este caso.
Yo antes de aprender inglés, escapaba de todas las palabras en ese idioma, ahora me atraen 

Saludos


----------



## alc112

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola Leo,
> 
> Porque no hay una traducción exacta. Mira el significado en WR:
> lifestyle nombre estilo de vida: he has a very affluent lifestyle, tiene un tren de vida muy alto.
> Cuando busqué 'estilo' y 'vida' en WR y RAE la frase no se mencionó, quizá no sea tan común. Sólo 'tren de vida' que nadie ha sugerido hasta ahora está allí en castellano --> inglés.
> 
> Porque es para un Web en los EEUU donde se aceptan muchas palabras inglesas.
> 
> Porque la página va a escribirse en los 2 idiomas de todas modas, así que no importa tanto si hay varias cosas en el mismo lenguaje y sería más sencillo para Rob.
> 
> Porque así tal vez el espanglish/el castellano adquirirá una nueva palabra.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas tú, Leo y qué opináis los otros?
> Philippa


 
Yo nunca en mi vida escuché decir Tren de vida. Solamente estilo de vida que sería lo más correcto


----------



## Faith

Hola
Yo creo que aquí el problema está en que no sabemos a qué público va dirigida la página web que está traduciendo, ni tampoco de qué trata. El lector medio posiblemente no entienda lifestyle (vamos mi madre no sabe qué es eso) y por lo tanto sería pertinente traducirlo. Si se trata de una web con un tema específico dirigido a lectores con un conocimiento de idiomas o con cierto nível intelectual se podría dejar perfectamente lifestyle tal y como está. El problema es que en internet te encuentras con un número de lectores potenciales enorme,¡gigante! por lo tanto es imposible saber quien va a acceder a esa web en un momento determinado, así que por si acaso lo mejor es traducirlo para que todo el mundo lo entienda.


----------



## Fernando

Mi madre se solidariza con la madre de Faith y pide que traduzcamos "lifestyle". Básicamente porque no se entiende.


----------



## Leopold

Quizás se me escapa el significado de "lifestyle"... pero estoy de acuerdo con la definición de lizy de "estilo de vida" que creo que es equivalente. También estoy de acuerdo con Faith y Fernando, y supongo que las madres de practicamente todos los foreros hispanos se sumarían a esta opinón.
No creo que el hecho de que fuera más sencillo para Rob hacer la página sea excusa suficiente para aceptar un extranjerismo... ni tampoco que la web esté en los EEUU, en internet no hay fronteras (bueno, las hay, pero no son políticas) y se supone que hacer una traducción al español tiene como finalidad comunicar adecuadamente a los hispanoablantes.
Es un calco del inglés "estilo de vida" y si no me equivoco es el equivalente aceptado. He oído que no hay que fiarse de las cuentas de Google, pero por probar he visto que "estilo de vida" produce 833,000 resultados.
Como ha apuntado araceli si la web se va a escribir en espánglish (cosa que no recomendaría si no es una web sobre espánglish o sobre algo semejante ya que hay una versión en inglés y parecería desequilibrado... pero todo depende del público al que se dirija) sería totalmente aceptable. Si es una versión en español (en "hispano", para dejar aparte regionalismos) no sería aceptable por todas las razones aquí expresadas...

Saludos ,

Leo



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola Leo,
> 
> Porque no hay una traducción exacta. Mira el significado en WR:
> lifestyle nombre estilo de vida: he has a very affluent lifestyle, tiene un tren de vida muy alto.
> Cuando busqué 'estilo' y 'vida' en WR y RAE la frase no se mencionó, quizá no sea tan común. Sólo 'tren de vida' que nadie ha sugerido hasta ahora está allí en castellano --> inglés.
> 
> Porque es para un Web en los EEUU donde se aceptan muchas palabras inglesas.
> 
> Porque la página va a escribirse en los 2 idiomas de todas modas, así que no importa tanto si hay varias cosas en el mismo lenguaje y sería más sencillo para Rob.
> 
> Porque así tal vez el espanglish/el castellano adquirirá una nueva palabra.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas tú, Leo y qué opináis los otros?
> Philippa


----------



## jacinta

A mi entender del Spanglish, que oigo mucho aquí en California, es una mexcla de los dos idiomas para formar una palabra nueva.  El uso de "lifestyle" no es Spanglish sino reemplazando una palabra español por una de ingés.  Entonces, en este caso será mejor usar la palabra española porque sí existe y se entiende todo el mundo hispanohablante.


----------



## guinness

gracias para todos por sus repuestas! les mostrare mi pagina cuando esta terminado. 

al repeto de lo que dice jacinta:



			
				jacinta said:
			
		

> A mi entender del Spanglish, que oigo mucho aquí en California, es una mexcla de los dos idiomas para formar una palabra nueva. El uso de "lifestyle" no es Spanglish sino reemplazando una palabra español por una de ingés. Entonces, en este caso será mejor usar la palabra española porque sí existe y se entiende todo el mundo hispanohablante.



a mi, spanglish es algo que es una mezcla de español y ingles. entonces si usas en un oracion algunas palabras de ingles y otras de español, a mi, eso es spanglish. es una idioma hermosa y bien divertido!

-rob


----------



## Ana Raquel

GuinNess wrote:
..."pero tambien, me da cuenta cuando viajo en latinamerica, que hay un monton de ingles en publicidad cuando no es necesario..."

guinNess, ¿te importaría que hiciera un comentario sobre la falta de acentos/tildes?

Cuando estaba leyendo tus mensajes, y, teniendo en cuenta de que estaba medio dormida, ví de refilón la palabra "ingles" en la frase de arriba y se me vino a la cabeza el significado de esa palabra sin acento/tilde en español:

inglés = English
ingles = groins

Suerte con tu página


----------



## beatrizg

guinness said:
			
		

> gracias para todos por sus repuestas! les mostrare mi pagina cuando esta terminado.
> 
> al repeto de lo que dice jacinta:
> 
> a mi, spanglish es algo que es una mezcla de espa?ol y ingles. entonces si usas en un oracion algunas palabras de ingles y otras de espa?ol, a mi, eso es spanglish. es una idioma hermosa y bien divertido!
> 
> -rob



Yo creo que el spanglish puede parecerle divertido a la gente que lo usa o lo vive de cerca.  A mi me suena extra•o y lejano.


----------



## Marc1

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Yo creo que el spanglish puede parecerle divertido a la gente que lo usa o lo vive de cerca.  A mi me suena extraño y lejano.



De acuerdo.
Para mi el "spanglish" es un síntoma de un drama social y no tiene nada de divertido.

En cuanto a la expresión estilo de vida es una expresión común y corriente lo mismo que "lifestile"....claro que "lifestile" es una palabra que fue secuestrada por cierta minoría pundonorosa y alegre para describir un determinado modo de vida.  Espero que todo este debate no sea para auxiliar la traducción de un sitio para encuentros alegres...


----------



## guinness

Marc1 said:
			
		

> De acuerdo.
> Para mi el "spanglish" es un síntoma de un drama social y no tiene nada de divertido.
> 
> En cuanto a la expresión estilo de vida es una expresión común y corriente lo mismo que "lifestile"....claro que "lifestile" es una palabra que fue secuestrada por cierta minoría pundonorosa y alegre para describir un determinado modo de vida. Espero que todo este debate no sea para auxiliar la traducción de un sitio para encuentros alegres...



que significa pundonorosa?


----------



## guinness

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Yo creo que el spanglish puede parecerle divertido a la gente que lo usa o lo vive de cerca. A mi me suena extra•o y lejano.



Un exemplo of spanglish que a mi es muy bonita y divertido:
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Carlitos don´t be like that
now listen to me
you will pay attention
I need you to write in english
muy perfecto paragraph
and tell me where did you learn
donde tú aprender
to be tan coqueto
remember nada de fútbol
until you finish
the work you have.
[/font]
de Carlos Vives, cantante colombiano


----------



## Faith

No se si me equivoco, pero para mi el Spanglish no es mezclar dos idiomas. O sea el mezclarlos se podría considerar una característica del mismo pero yo lo que entiendo como Spanglish es castellanizar palabras inglesas mediante sufijos, prefijos y demás y según la pronunciación de la palabra en inglés. Por ej: de watch= wachar, roof =rufo, carpet= carpeta, remove=remover etc etc etc


----------



## beatrizg

guinness said:
			
		

> Un exemplo of spanglish que a mi es muy bonita y divertido:
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Carlitos don?t be like that
> now listen to me
> you will pay attention
> I need you to write in english
> muy perfecto paragraph
> and tell me where did you learn
> donde t? aprender
> to be tan coqueto
> remember nada de f?tbol
> until you finish
> the work you have.
> [/font]
> de Carlos Vives, cantante colombiano




No se de donde salio esto. Es de una cancion? 
No creo que Carlos Vives use el spanglish en su vida diaria. El habla perfectamente espa•ol.


----------



## araceli

Hola

Quédate tranquila Beatriz, aquí puedes ver la letra completa:

http://tr.terra.com.co/cultura/musica/cancionero/home_artista.php?id_artista=261&id_cancion=825

Carlos Vives sigue hablando perfecto castellano (a mí me gusta mucho)... y es una pequeña parte de la canción en spanglish.
Es como cuando canta un vallenato y dice "é" (es)... es para imitar el habla del personaje del tema, como en el caso anterior (pero eso ya lo saben los colombianos).
Saludos.


----------



## Philippa

Faith said:
			
		

> No se si me equivoco, pero para mi el Spanglish no es mezclar dos idiomas. O sea el mezclarlos se podría considerar una característica del mismo pero yo lo que entiendo como Spanglish es castellanizar palabras inglesas mediante sufijos, prefijos y demás y según la pronunciación de la palabra en inglés. Por ej: de watch= wachar, roof =rufo, carpet= carpeta, remove=remover etc etc etc


Hola Faith,
El espanglish es lo que que dices, pero es mucho más...
Echa un ojeada a estos hilos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1657&highlight=spanglish
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3261&highlight=spanglish
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## beatrizg

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Quédate tranquila Beatriz, aqu? puedes ver la letra completa:
> 
> http://tr.terra.com.co/cultura/musica/cancionero/home_artista.php?id_artista=261&id_cancion=825
> 
> Carlos Vives sigue hablando perfecto castellano (a m? me gusta mucho)... y es una peque?a parte de la canci?n en spanglish.
> Es como cuando canta un vallenato y dice "é" (es)... es para imitar el habla del personaje del tema, como en el caso anterior (pero eso ya lo saben los colombianos).
> Saludos.


Gracias Araceli. No se si esas estrofas se pueden definir como spanglish. 
Parece basicamente ingles, con algunas palabras en espa•ol incorporadas.
Pero mi punto anterior es que para los que no viven en los Estados Unidos o lo visitan a menudo, el spanglish es algo lejano. 

Ahora, si guinness quiere dirigirse a la comunidad hispana en los Estados Unidos, encuentro justificable el uso y el interes por el spanglish. Es posible que nuestros cantantes tambien se interesen por llegar a ese mercado.


----------



## alc112

Según lo que sé, son palabras que tomamos prestadas del inglés para decir algo en español que poor cierto tiene una forma de decirse en este último. Por ejemplo:
Cash---> Efectivo
Freezer--->Congelador


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo nunca aceptaría esa palabra como española. Sería como decir: "car" puede ser una "acceptable spanglishization"? Pues no, porque ya está coche.


----------



## Marc1

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Yo nunca aceptaría esa palabra como española. Sería como decir: "car" puede ser una "acceptable spanglishization"? Pues no, porque ya está coche.



Claro y tambien está "carro"


----------



## Chaucer

guinness said:
			
		

> Un exemplo of spanglish que a mi es muy bonita y divertido:
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> Cómo dijo Crocodile Dundee.
> *"A eso le llamas bonito? Bah... A esto es lo que se le llama bonito."*
> 
> Creo el cantante la plagió de esta letras.
> 
> Carlitos don't be like that................*Chuckie, no seas like that*
> now listen to me............................*Escúchame now*
> you will pay attention.....................*Vas a pay attención*
> I need you to write in english...........*Necesito que raytes en inglés*
> muy perfecto paragraph..................*muy perfecto paragraph*
> and tell me where did you learn........*y dime dónde learn tú*
> donde tú aprender.........................*dónde you learn*
> to be tan coqueto.........................*ser tan flerteado*
> remember nada de fútbol................*acúedarte no football*
> until you finish..............................*hasta que fíniches*
> the work you have........................*el work que tienes.*
> 
> Es only un joke.


----------



## beatrizg

Chaucer said:
			
		

> guinness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un exemplo of spanglish que a mi es muy bonita y divertido:
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> Cómo dijo Crocodile Dundee.
> *"A eso le llamas bonito? Bah... A esto es lo que se le llama bonito."*
> 
> Creo el cantante la plagió de esta letras.
> 
> Carlitos don't be like that................*Chuckie, no seas like that*
> now listen to me............................*Escúchame now*
> you will pay attention.....................*Vas a pay attención*
> I need you to write in english...........*Necesito que raytes en inglés*
> muy perfecto paragraph..................*muy perfecto paragraph*
> and tell me where did you learn........*y dime dónde learn tú*
> donde tú aprender.........................*dónde you learn*
> to be tan coqueto.........................*ser tan flerteado*
> remember nada de fútbol................*acúedarte no football*
> until you finish..............................*hasta que fíniches*
> the work you have........................*el work que tienes.*
> 
> Es only un joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very bonito indeed!
Click to expand...


----------



## Philippa

Leopold said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué crees que debería aceptarse Philippa?





			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola Leo,
> Porque no hay una traducción exacta. Mira el significado en WR:
> lifestyle nombre estilo de vida: he has a very affluent lifestyle, tiene un tren de vida muy alto.
> Cuando busqué 'estilo' y 'vida' en WR y RAE la frase no se mencionó, quizá no sea tan común. Sólo 'tren de vida' que nadie ha sugerido hasta ahora está allí en castellano --> inglés.
> Porque es para un Web en los EEUU donde se aceptan muchas palabras inglesas.
> Porque la página va a escribirse en los 2 idiomas de todas modas, así que no importa tanto si hay varias cosas en el mismo lenguaje y sería más sencillo para Rob.
> Porque así tal vez el espanglish/el castellano adquirirá una nueva palabra.
> ¿Qué opinas tú, Leo y qué opináis los otros?
> Philippa


Okay, it's time to confess! Leo, I hadn't meant to imply in post no. 10 that Spanish should accept the English word. But since you assumed that, I decided to play devil's advocate and see whether I could stir up some reactions. I agree with Like and Angel's comment on what most people in the forum would probably think:


			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> I have although heard "datear" for "having a date" es decir "tener una cita" it could be, but if we have 200.000 words why don't we use them?... is your choice Rob, some people would consider a cool way to speak, maybe no for the most of people in these forums.


Clearly my attempt wasn't very convincing and no-one seemed to get very cross, but my apologies to Leo, Henrick, beatrizg, araceli, Marc1, lizy and alc112 and to other foreros in this thread or who read this if they were offended at all.
Rob/guinness I'm sorry again to hijack your thread - I hope you've found it interesting. Actually I'm amazed at how pro-Spanglish you are!! Perhaps you're a friend of llan Stavans, profesor of Spanglish?!!
Thankyou very much for all your opinions, foreros! Hopefully it'll be useful oral exam material for me!  
Saludos a todos y lo siento otra vez si ofendí a alguien
Philippa


----------



## araceli

Don't worry Philippa!    I think you choose a very interesting subject for your oral exam! Good luck!
Cheers.


----------



## Philippa

Hey, acabo de encontrar *régimen* de vida = lifestyle en el diccionario  ¿Cuántas frases hay por 'lifestyle' en castellano? ¡Qué término amplio debe ser 'lifestyle'!
Philippa


----------



## Carlos Oliva

bueno, para los que estamos a este lado del charco, y que a diario nos encontramos con el spanglish en los EEUU, Lifestyle tiene su traduccion a : estilo o moda de vida.
Yo creo que el Spanglish es un fenomeno que pertenece a los latinos en EEUU y se esta dando y al que no le guste, que se aguante porque los idiomas se transforman...
Saludes (sic)


----------



## Like an Angel

Hace unos días pensando en este hilo me acordé de una palabra muy usada -al menos en Argentina- que hasta el mejor de los profesores de Castellano seguro usa en mi país y es _*sandwich*_, a pesar de que hay una traducción, suena -al menos a mí- muy pomposo decir _*emparedado*_ y es de uso común decir sandwich, quizás con una entonación más bien castellanizada pero palabra inglesa al fin. Curioso  

Few days ago thinking about this thread, I remembered a very common word  -in Argentina at least- that the best Castilian professor uses in my country for sure and it's _*sandwich*_, although there is a translation this one sounds -for me at least- very pompous and it's *emparedado, *it is commonly used the word sandwich, maybe with a Castilian intonation but a Enlgish word at last. Wierd


----------



## funkwalter

Hola ,

bueno creo que es cuestion de criterios, es real que en Argentina, sobre todo en buenos Aires es muy comun, usar terminos en Ingles, creo que tiene que ver con una cuestion de status o snobismo, aqui es raro hablar de "entregas a domicilio" porque es mas comun y aceptado decir "delivery", no significa que este bien o mal, creo que como dijeron otros "foreros" es una decision personal, y seguramente se deba ajustar al "target" de ese website ... en mi opinion personal, creo que si esta apuntado a un sector socio-economico de clase media o media alta .. usar "Lifestyle" a secas, le daría otro color y si especificamente se habla de diseño creo que definitivamente "Lyfestyle" es una buena opción.... pero es mi modesta opinion

saludos


----------



## Philippa

funkwalter said:
			
		

> Hola ,
> bueno creo que es cuestion de criterios, es real que en Argentina, sobre todo en buenos Aires es muy comun, *usar terminos en Ingles, creo que tiene que ver con una cuestion de status o snobismo*, aqui es raro hablar de "entregas a domicilio" porque es mas comun y aceptado decir "delivery", no significa que este bien o mal, creo que como dijeron otros "foreros" es una decision personal, y seguramente se deba ajustar al "target" de ese website ... en mi opinion personal, *creo que si esta apuntado a un sector socio-economico de clase media o media alta .. usar "Lifestyle" a secas*, le daría otro color y si especificamente se habla de diseño creo que definitivamente "Lyfestyle" es una buena opción.... pero es mi modesta opinion
> saludos


Hola funkwalter
Podría asegurarme de esto....¿quién usaría las palabras inglesas - los de clase alta o no? y de paso ¿qué significa 'a secas'?
Gracias
Chau
Philippa 

EDIT:
Acabo de encontrar otro 'a secas' de este vínculo, así que estoy juntóndolos para que no los pierda!!  
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=6240


			
				cristóbal said:
			
		

> Also, is it more common to say "Ojalá" *a secas*, o "Ojalá que..." ?


Incluso puedo adivinar ahora.... a secas= by itself???
¿Por qué no alcanzo encontrarlo en el diccionario?


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Hace unos días pensando en este hilo me acordé de una palabra muy usada -al menos en Argentina- que hasta el mejor de los profesores de Castellano seguro usa en mi país y es _*sandwich*_, a pesar de que hay una traducción, suena -al menos a mí- muy pomposo decir _*emparedado*_ y es de uso común decir sandwich, quizás con una entonación más bien castellanizada pero palabra inglesa al fin. Curioso


 
En España también se dice *sandwich*, y no creo haber escuchado una alternativa más "española", porque un *bocadillo* no es lo mismo que un *sandwich*.
 
¿Algun español nativo conoce otra palabra para "sandwich"?


----------



## uri

I like estilo de vida.

what about "pantallas amigas"? how would you say it in english?




			
				guinness said:
			
		

> I'm working on a website, and I want to use the word "Lifestyle" in spanish context. I know I could translate it to "estilo de vida" but this is quite as succint, and it also doesn't quite carry the same connotation. What do people think? Is it a commonly enough understood english word to use among a spanish population?
> 
> It would be two headers that look like this:
> 
> Tu Lifestyle
> Su Lifestyle
> 
> It's for a dating website that will be in spanish and english.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -rob


----------



## funkwalter

Hola Philippa!

lo digo desde mi experiencia personal, tal vez otros foreros puedan aportar algo sobre mi opinion, yo trabajo en desarrollo de paginas Web, y es muy comun toparse con palabras de uso comun en argentina, donde se opta por el termino en "ingles" ... ahora bien, siguiendo con tu tema, tambien me ha pasado, que muchas personas de clases medias altas, o altas, poseen una educacion bilingüe, y estan habituados a los terminos en ingles, por lo que muchos no dudan cuando ven "trends" ... "design" ... "style" ... personalmente, yo optaria por la palabra en "ingles" .. por gusto personal ... pero como dije antes, no soy experto, ni sociologo, solo doy mi opinion basandome en mi experiencia .. la cual espero te sirva como referencia 

"a secas" se usa para reforzar la idea de que algo es "solo eso" o "unicamente" .. por ej: "Llámame Walter a secas" 

 



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola funkwalter
> Podría asegurarme de esto....¿quién usaría las palabras inglesas - los de clase alta o no? y de paso ¿qué significa 'a secas'?
> Gracias
> Chau
> Philippa
> 
> EDIT:
> Acabo de encontrar otro 'a secas' de este vínculo, así que estoy juntóndolos para que no los pierda!!
> 
> 
> 
> Incluso puedo adivinar ahora.... a secas= by itself???
> ¿Por qué no alcanzo encontrarlo en el diccionario?


----------



## alc112

les dejo este corto artículo sobre el spanglish
http://www.1de3.com/portal/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=273&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Espero que les guste


----------



## J-Rolling

In this context, how would it be translating "Lifestyle" as "calidad de vida"
I know is not 100% right, but it sounds better than nivel de vida.
I'm translating a Presentation now and Lifestyle is used in a similar context and "calidad de vida" sounds more accurate than nivel or estilo...

What do you think?


----------



## kmilici

guinness said:
			
		

> I'm working on a website, and I want to use the word "Lifestyle" in spanish context. I know I could translate it to "estilo de vida" but this is quite as succint, and it also doesn't quite carry the same connotation. What do people think? Is it a commonly enough understood english word to use among a spanish population?
> 
> It would be two headers that look like this:
> 
> Tu Lifestyle
> Su Lifestyle
> 
> It's for a dating website that will be in spanish and english.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -rob


----------



## kmilici

How would you all translate "lifestyle magazine"
Thanks,

K


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

Creo que esta lectura les servirá a quienes vengan en busca de una traducción de "lifestyle" y tengan dudas sobre "estilo de vida".

Saludos,


----------

